# Since Its Easter How About TNR In The Holy Land!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

TNR is a grassroots movement. So many wonderful people are helping feral cats that we never hear of. They are in it for the cats. Their efforts and hearts are pure. I came across this video of a woman in Isreal. We are very spoiled with the access to good food, medical, and support of others doing TNR here in the US. this will warm your heart. 

My heart immediately jumped when I saw the blind kitty she took off the streets and cares for. If they could get him to the US I adopt him immediately! Tears....

Enjoy
YouTube - Please help the cats of the Holy Land and watch until the end.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't see what's so special about this video? It's filmed in my neighborhood, this is where I live and care for 25 stray cats. We're hundreds of women here in Tel Aviv doing the same as she does, and the municipality does the TNR for free. There's an overabundance of food for strays here (there are no ferals and no hungry cats) and we sometimes even fight about who gets to feed the strays, because so many of us want to... It's never cold or rainy in Tel Aviv, so the cats don't suffer from the climate. Regarding medical care, some of us have the money to take strays to the vet when needed, others don't - same as in the USA, isn't it?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I can't believe these people are asking for money from the US. Scam.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm very sorry. I just found out yesterday that South Tel Aviv is a totally different story. People there don't have money to feed the strays and the cats are hungry. I should have remembered that I live in the rich area of Tel Aviv. Some wonderful people here in North Tel Aviv go to the South to feed those strays. 

My apologies again, wish I could delete my previous posts...


----------

